# Kindle Shopper's Guide - now available



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We're on the eve of publishing the 2010 Kindle Shopper's Guide... and this thread is a placeholder for collecting your comments about it. We want to hear from you with your feedback, so that we can build upon what works well, and make it better every year.

Thanks! More to come soon.

- Harvey

*Update- it's now available from the Kindle Store:*



...and also from OmniLit: http://www.omnilit.com/product-thekindleshoppersguide20092010edition-183777-254.html


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Awesome Harvey, can't wait to see it! =)


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

What's going to be in the shopper's guide?  Book suggestions, accessories, tips for use?  I mean there are only 2 kindles to choose from, so not much of a guide in germs of choice.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

askenase13 said:


> What's going to be in the shopper's guide? Book suggestions, accessories, tips for use? I mean there are only 2 kindles to choose from, so not much of a guide in germs of choice.


Here a link to the thread with more information: Kindle Shopper's Guide. Would you like to be part of it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

askenase13 said:


> What's going to be in the shopper's guide? Book suggestions, accessories, tips for use? I mean there are only 2 kindles to choose from, so not much of a guide in germs of choice.


Well, as long as Amazon keeps selling refurbished Kindle1s, there are actually three to choose from.  There are reviews of each, giving pros and cons, discussions of accessories, tips for getting the most out of your Kindle, resources and links to pertinent information on KindleBoards. The link cited previously is probably the best place to get info about the Guide until it actually comes out!

Betsy


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

This should be fun


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome, can't wait.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It's now available from the Kindle Store!



We priced it at $1.99; we will also be having it available as a download from our site. That will be up in a few days. That version will be free for download... but if you can't wait, and don't mind sinking the two bucks on the Kindle Store version, your purchase there will help the Guide get some visibility in the Kindle Store.

Here's the link:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002RHP5MM?tag=kbpst-20

Thanks! Let us know your feedback on it!

- Harvey


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Joseph Komen said:


> Hi,
> I saw the guide up at amazon ($1.99 but thought it was going to be $0.99). Is the pdf up here yet?
> Thanks,


The guide is published in Amazon's Kindle Store and at OmniLit.com. Price is $1.99 in both places.

The free version (in .prc form) will be posted here in a few days.

At present, the free version is in .prc form, but I am also seeing about making it available in PDF form as well as ePub and other formats.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Harvey.  I got my copy from Amazon today.  It's downloading now.
deb


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you so much. I got my copy today.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, please let us know what you think of it! 

This was a bit of a project for us, and I'm pleased it's finally being published! We want this to be a guide that gets better every year - - so we are open for your feedback on it. Thank you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Got my copy, I'm going to read through it again (I read it in the almost final stage) because I really enjoyed reading it!

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ And thank you, Betsy, for posting that review on Amazon.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

That's awesome. It's certainly not expensive and I'm glad you're going to keep updating it.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll pay $1.99, just bought it, thanks Harvey!!
jp


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon.com Sales Rank: #1,348 in Kindle Store


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Thanks, jp! In fact, you're quoted in the guide... did you find that part yet?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I bought it as soon as it was posted as available,figured every little bit helps. Thanks for all the work, Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ And thank you, intinst! Your roadmap to navigating KindleBoards made for a nice addition to the Guide.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Just got it!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

MarthaT said:


> Just got it!


I probably will too, lol, I have a few bucks on my gift card still.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon.com Sales Rank: #1,178 in Kindle Store



Betsy


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Harvey said:


> ^ Thanks, jp! In fact, you're quoted in the guide... did you find that part yet?


Hey, I just found it, my review of the e-Luminator2 light. I'm a celebrity!! Look out Boyd. OK, I've calmed down now.  Thanks for the inclusion, so far the guide is Excellent!!
jp


----------



## Jay (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey Harvey, just got mine.  I know I will enjoy it.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

jpmorgan49 said:


> Hey, I just found it, my review of the e-Luminator2 light. I'm a celebrity!! Look out Boyd. OK, I've calmed down now.  Thanks for the inclusion, so far the guide is Excellent!!
> jp


Yes, you are officially "published". 

Thanks for the comments on the guide..!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon.com Sales Rank: #1,000 in Kindle Store  

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Harvey - looking forward to reading it.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Yes, you are officially "published".
> 
> Thanks for the comments on the guide..!!


Just don't try hitting Harvey up for royalties!


----------



## Joseph Komen (Jun 27, 2009)

Perhaps, I am not as enthusiastic about the price and selling of the guide as some of you are.  Authors paid money to advertise their works and it is a means for them to get word out about their books - not the guide per se; thus the cost of buying an advertisement (a cost we pay even though there was no marketing information with regard to readership or size for reading such a publication).  I think to make the best use of the advertisement is to make it available free now.  I know many people are not willing to buy a book about advertisements (I know that I am not or at least very reluctant to do so).  I'd like to see the pdf sooner not at some unknown time in the future.  It was indicated a free pdf would be available when the guide was published and that the reason any price would be charged for the guide (such as $0.99) was because Kindle required a price.  Perhaps others don't agree.  I don't want to come across as rude or a kill-joy, but I think it proper to get the guide out free now - not try to get the authors to buy the guide to see their advertisement.

I hope all goes well for all.  If others have comments please let me know.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Joseph, Harvey said it will be up in a few days.  Isn't that soon enough?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for your comment, Joseph. 

We'll be publishing a download page for the free version - in .prc and .pdf formats - over the weekend. If you want to see your advertisement before then, send me an email and I'll send you the prc file. 

Regarding the marketing info, understand that this is our first guide, so we have no info available on what the readership will be. I do hope you'll find it a positive experience when all is said and done.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon.com Sales Rank: #935 in Kindle Store


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I bought it this morning!  It's a great read!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I liken the guide less to a "book of advertisements" than an industry review magazine.  Like "Computer Shopper" or "PC Magazine".  Yes, there are advertisements, as almost all print magazines have.  But there are also articles with Kindle tips and tricks, as well as reviews.  The "first" here, is that it's a publication on Kindle that DOES have advertisements.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I would say the advertisements are the smallest part of the book.  I sat down and just enjoyed reading it.  It contains lots of good info by our membership.

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I was going to say that it contains reviews, tips, and comments by members, and some advertisements by authors who are also members. I was very surprised to find myself with two entries in the guide.


----------



## Joseph Komen (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi Harvey,
You are a gentleman and I appreciate your kind manner.
Thanks for offering to send me the ad, but my comments didn't imply I wanted it for myself.  I am interested in as many people as possible seeing the guide so that they can see all of the advertisements including mine.  Harvey, again I do appreciate your kind manner and wish you the best.  I find talking with you a pleasant experience and I do hope all goes very well for you and the others here.  My comments are not meant to give any other indication regarding that.

To Ann,
I don't think it is fair to compare it to PC Magazine which has a readership that has been established for a very long time.  Furthermore, this isn't a monthly publication and wasn't marketed as a "for pay" magazine either.  These days, many small newspapers are sent free to communities where the cost is provided by the advertisers.  Many of the earlier magazines which we used to have to pay for to read the few articles and the many ads are now free either in print or online.  I appreciate the comments and I'm only responding to the concept presented.  That being said, perhaps some day it can approach that concept for the new age of digital self publishing.

That being said, it appears the people who have looked at it have thought it well done and I can appreciate the hard work that went into producing it.

To mlewis - over the weekend is fine.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

One point that may be helpful to this discussion: my intent is the same as yours, which is to get the Kindle Shopper's Guide in front of as many people as possible. That's good for us and good for our advertisers. 

In that light, having it as a free download is desirable - in that it will more readily be downloaded by members of, and visitors to, KindleBoards. 

But for people who don't know about KindleBoards, the Kindle Store is an important outlet - and it is my hope that, by having it only available from the Kindle Store for a few days, that the little "pop" it gets from that will help it be visible to more people outside of our membership. 

So, I hope the result of this approach is that we get the best of both worlds - - some distribution through Kindle Store (and OmniLit), and significant distribution through the free download at KindleBoards. 

It's our first crack at it, and we'll see how well the grand experiment works.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We were momentarily #2 in Science>Technology books in the Kindle Store (behind _The World is Flat_).

http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/159815011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kinc_1_5_last?tag=kbpst-20

Now I know why our member-authors get so excited about their Kindle Store rankings!!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Did my part and ordered through the affiliate link!


----------



## monacarly (Sep 24, 2009)

akjak said:


> Did my part and ordered through the affiliate link!


I will be doing so in a couple of day from now


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

akjak said:


> Did my part and ordered through the affiliate link!


Thanks, akjak!!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I tweeted the url   (put #kindle in your tweets)


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Harvey said:


> The guide is published in Amazon's Kindle Store and at OmniLit.com. Price is $1.99 in both places.
> 
> The free version (in .prc form) will be posted here in a few days.
> 
> At present, the free version is in .prc form, but I am also seeing about making it available in PDF form as well as ePub and other formats.


How will we know when the free version is up and ready for download?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

legalbs2 said:


> How will we know when the free version is up and ready for download?


I suspect Harvey will post it here.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Yep, I'll be posting a link here to a download page for the Guide. That'll happen over the weekend.

Also... shhhhh now... OmniLit is going to give away five free copies of the Guide tomorrow - first come, first served. You'll need a special code, which we'll post in this thread once it's set up.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

OmniLit has a promotion today - five of you can get a free copy of the Kindle Shopper's Guide - first come, first served. Just enter kindleboards as your code when you check out!

Http://omnilit.com


----------



## Linda1915 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks!  I just bought it!  Happy to support this board I've learned so much from!  Now, I'm off to read it!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you, Linda!


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Harvey, 
I clicked on your link, and maybe the five free ones are gone already, but it just takes me to the home page. That would be ok, but I can't find the guide. I did a search for the title, but, oddly, there were zero results.  Am I doing something wrong?

Search for "Kindle Shopper's Guide" in Title
No products found for this category

?? weird, weird, weird.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Harvey said:


> OmniLit has a promotion today - five of you can get a free copy of the Kindle Shopper's Guide - first come, first served. Just enter kindleboards as your code when you check out!
> 
> Http://omnilit.com


Nothing comes up on Omnilit as Kindle Shopper's Guide.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

I searched just the word "Kindle" (no quotes) and it came up. Woot! 
Thanks for all the work all of you have put into this . And thank you for the free copy.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's the OmniLit link!

http://www.omnilit.com/product-thekindleshoppersguide20092010edition-183777-254.html


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I bought my copy on the 6th.
Thanks for all you do, Harvey.

Kindleboards is a great forum.
And it will just get better and better.

Just sayin......


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Harvey! I got a free copy on OmniLit.

Now that I've had time to check it out...Well Done! It is a wonderful collection of kindle info. It will come in handy, and I can see it being used just as much as the manual that comes loaded on the kindle. Again...Thanks Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you, Geoff! And thank you, Tabby!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

As promised, you can now download the Kindle Shopper's Guide as a free download.

It's available in both .prc and .pdf formats. Here's the download site:

http://www.kboards.com/ksg/


----------



## jsadd (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank you for all your hard work !!  I know I will learn alot.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I bought my copy. Just a small way to support the effort involved (and not just on the guide).

Thanks, Harvey


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Harvey I just got my copy.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I just bought it and it's next up to read in the non-fiction category (I read one fiction and one non-fiction book at a time.)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Harvey said:


> As promised, you can now download the Kindle Shopper's Guide as a free download.
> 
> It's available in both .prc and .pdf formats. Here's the download site:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/ksg/


FYI...Whenever I click on a link I get the server error message that I was getting today when trying to get into KindleBoards.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Should be working now! We got a little overloaded with downloads of the Shopper's Guide. That's been fixed now.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Harvey. I was just able to try again today. I had the guide on my Kindle from Amazon, but wanted the pdf file for my computer.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks, I managed to get a hold on a copy.  Everything that's free I'm happy to drag into my cave.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I've received a few inquiries about the guide - this is just a reminder that the guide is available as a free download, from this page:

http://www.kboards.com/ksg

From there you can download the guide in prc format (to read on your Kindle), or pdf format.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Harvey said:


> I've received a few inquiries about the guide - this is just a reminder that the guide is available as a free download, from this page:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/ksg
> 
> From there you can download the guide in prc format (to read on your Kindle), or pdf format.


Error messages.  
Unable to open. File is "not supported or damaged". (PDF Format)


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Uh-oh - I'll check that out.

Update: I just downloaded the PDF, and it opens fine on my PC with Adobe Acrobat Reader.

Can you give me a little more info on the steps you took, and where you see that error message?

Anybody else finding problems with the PDF version of the guide? Here's the link to it:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/wgj5emgykal/kindle-shoppers-guide-2010.pdf


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I just downloaded the PDF file and didn't have any problems - took less than a minute.  I didn't have any problems opening or navigating through it after saving it to my PC.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I downloaded with no problem. . ..latest version of Firefox.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Downloaded fine on my laptop, Version 3.0.5 of Firefox and Adobe Reader 7.0.

The PRC also opened fine on Mobipocket.


Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Bumping this thread, for the benefit of our newer members. We published our inaugural edition of the Kindle Shopper's Guide this past November.

We just surpassed 1,000 downloads of it. It's available for free download at http://www.kboards.com/ksg, in either PDF or .prc format.

It's also available through the Kindle Store and OmniLit (for $1.99 in both places).


----------

